# Barbers in Dubai



## chris146 (Mar 10, 2013)

This might sound like a ridiculous thread but after almost a year in Dubai I am still trying to find a decent barber/hairdresser. Every one I go to either charges me a fortune or does an appaling job, or both! Does anyone have any recommendations? I live in Dubai Marina but I don't mind doing a bit of driving to avoid having my hair butchered!


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

So far I've not had any problems with 'Bare' in Ibn Battuta - they are at the Geant end of the mall, near the fountain by the car park exit.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

chris146 said:


> This might sound like a ridiculous thread but after almost a year in Dubai I am still trying to find a decent barber/hairdresser. Every one I go to either charges me a fortune or does an appaling job, or both! Does anyone have any recommendations? I live in Dubai Marina but I don't mind doing a bit of driving to avoid having my hair butchered!


There is one in Satwa, Diva Gents Salon, that is really good. Its a clean place, and their staff do a good job. They charge 35aed for a cut, which includes washing. This place is very popular, so they can be busy. But if arriving in the morning, you most of the time do not have to wait... 

Location is in Al Diyafa street; on the right side when driving towards the beach (coming from Tradecenter R/A.)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

In The Hair in JLT Cluster F (next to Second Cup) is ok, 35 Dhs for a cut and they give you a free head and shoulder massage afterwards too. They're Indian lads too, so you don't have to suffer getting your haircut by Mahmoud from Lebanon who's wearing a whole bottle of aftershave.


----------



## Vancouver1991 (Nov 12, 2014)

Bur Dubai - Crossover saloon -AED 95...professional guy! Give it a try


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Can second the vote for 'In The Hair' in JLT, the two Indian dudes do a cracking job there.

And the charges are v.reasonable.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Tony in Profile, Harvey Nichols, MoE. Finally found a good one after three years.


----------



## mrs13b (Jul 30, 2014)

We just moved here, and my husband was equally worried but took a punt with Sharif at 1847 at Grosvenor House and was very happy with the cut. 110Dhs but money well spent (my husband is very fussy about his hair!).


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Mercato mall has a professional barber shop near spinners. Probably not excellent if you want super custom styling.


----------

